# ableism



## rolmich

Hello everybody,
If you type this word in the Dictionary and thread title search window, you obtain in french : 
ableism = capacitisme
discrimination fondée sur la capacité physique
1 - Le mot "capacitisme" n'existe ni dans le Le Petit Larousse ni dans le CNRTL.
2 - La définition en français ne me semble pas très convaincante surtout si on la compare à la définition en anglais trouvée sur Google :
*ableism* (also known as ablism, disablism, disability discrimination and handicapism) is discrimination and social prejudice against people with disabilities and as inferior to the non-disabled.
What are your comments?
Do you have a suggestion for a french equivalent of ableism without putting up a whole sentence?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Hello

Je n'y croyais pas, mais j'ai trouvé validisme !
...il est vrai, uniquement dans Wikipédia et quelques publications revendicatives (et toujours pas dans le Larousse ni CNRTL .

Mais il s'agit d'un terme manifestement militant, totalement cryptique pour le plus grand nombre


----------



## rolmich

C'est déjà préférable à capacitisme ! Et pourquoi pas "invalidisme" ?


----------



## jetset

L'invaliditisme (?)


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

rolmich said:


> Et pourquoi pas "invalidisme" ?


Ah ben non, justement parce qu'il s'agit d'une posture qui met(trait) en avant les valides, au détriment des invalides.

Si ça peut aider: on dit favoritisme, et pas défavoritisme


----------



## Uncle Bob

_Invalidisme_ would, perhaps, be "disableism", which is in the list of synonyms (#1), not that I heard of "ableism" or "disableism (or "handicapism" for that matter).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,
Il n'existe pas de mot équivalent en français (moins plastique que l'anglais).
L'expression la plus courante en français me semble être discrimination à raison du handicap ou encore comme nous le suggèrent nos amis bilingues canadiens discrimination fondée sur une déficience.

Le concept me semble peu discuté en France, incapacitisme ne serait pas compris.


----------



## Nicomon

Je découvre ce fil... un mois plus tard.

Extrait de Termium sous ableism: 





> Nous avons pensé à rendre le terme «ableism» par le néologisme «capacitisme», terme créé par analogie avec d'autres termes désignant une discrimination tels que racisme, sexisme, antisémitisme, etc. Après consultation d'un spécialiste du «Secrétariat à la condition des personnes handicapées», nous avons conclu que ce terme est ambigu et qu'il est préférable d'utiliser la périphrase « *discrimination fondée sur la capacité physique *».


  C'est *dis*ab*i*lism qui est traduit par « discrimination fondée sur une déficience/incapacitisme ». Avec cette précision (ce n'est pas traduit) : 





> Some disabled activists even dislike the term “ableism,” preferring to use “disabilism,” which enforces the idea that this form of discrimination involves the targeting of people with obvious physical or mental disabilities.



Les périphrases sont plus longues, mais au moins, ça se comprend.  Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu  _(in)capacitatisme_ non plus. C'est d'un laid! 
_Discrimination en raison d'un handicap/d'une déficience_ serait compris. Je l'ai souvent lu dans des textes canadiens et c'est ce que je dis.
Je ne raffole pas de _fondée sur_... en dépit des recommandations de l'OQLF.


----------



## rolmich

Nicomon, ce n'est pas la peine d'en rajouter  le dictionnaire du Forum parle de "capacitisme" (ça n'est pas très joli non plus).


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, rolmich.  J'ai élimininé le « ta » superfératoire.   Mais avec ou sans, je trouve ça bien laid.


----------



## rolmich

De rien Nicomon.
Et comme le disait Betty Slocombe dans le British sitcom _Are You Being Served : _I am unanimous.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je persiste  à préférer "à raison de" à "en raison de", d'une part c'est repris de la formulation juridique de la discrimination, d'autre part cela met de la distance avec toute éventuelle caution de légitimité.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Punky.    J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas cette formulation juridique.  Pour moi « _à raison de _» veut dire "_at the rate of_" et non pas "_based on / fondée sur_".

Il me semble bien qu'ici on dit « _en raison d'un handicap_ » plutôt que  « _à raison du handicap_ » (lequel ?) mais je n'ai pas vérifié les textes juridiques officiels canadiens.

Par ailleurs, au  risque de paraître encore plus ignare, je ne comprends pas l'expression « caution de légitimité ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Salut Nico ,
Ça peut paraître subtil voire pinailleur, mais dans cette formulation qui serait franco-française donc, il me semble que le but recherché soit de ne pas cautionner ce qui est stigmatisé  (la discrimination non justifiée ).
D'où l'emploi de "à" plutôt que "en", qui donnerait une sorte de justification et de l'indéfini plutôt que du défini. De même plus loin parle-t-on d'appartenance vraie ou supposée.


----------



## petit1

Pourquoi pas "discrimination liée au handicap (ou autre)" ?


----------



## catheng06

discrimination fondée sur ???


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour catheng.

C'est bien ce que Termium et l'OQLF suggèrent.   Voir posts 7 et 8. 

En fin de compte, c'est peut-être ce qui convient le mieux si on n'aime pas « _en raison d'un_... ».

Comme je ne suis pas habituée de l'entendre  (désolée Punky )  je continue de trouver « _*à* raison de/du... _»  un peu curieux.


----------



## petit1

Comme toi *Nico*, je n'ai jamais entendu "*à*_ raison de_ "utilisé dans ce sens, mais seulement dans une expression telle que "_*à raison de* 5 cuillères à soupe *pour* 1 litre de XXX_".


----------



## Bezoard

Je l'ai lu souvent, mais uniquement dans des textes juridiques français, où c'est souvent employé (prétentieusement et erronément, à mon humble avis) au lieu de "en raison de".


----------



## DrD

Hello all,

Just to say that, as I understand it (and I do not pretend to profound knowledge on this), there is a subtle difference between ableism and disability discrimination. I think that ableism is a term coined within the disabled community to describe a certain attitude (rather than an active discriminatory way of behaving) that being able-bodied is necessarily better than being disabled and that only sees the world in terms of being able-bodied, forgetting that others have different bodies. It is part and parcel too of a way of thinking that splits people into 'able' and 'disabled' rather than considering us all as different (there is also the term 'differently abled', which some disabled people prefer). I guess this is why you need either a neologism or a phrase to describe this in French. If you want to translate it exactly, it isn't quite the same as disability discrimination.

I hope that makes sense and is helpful!


----------



## Nanon

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Hello
> 
> Je n'y croyais pas, mais j'ai trouvé validisme !
> ...il est vrai, uniquement dans Wikipédia et quelques publications revendicatives (et toujours pas dans le Larousse ni CNRTL .
> 
> Mais il s'agit d'un terme manifestement militant, totalement cryptique pour le plus grand nombre


Cinq ans après, je reviens sur ce fil car les choses ont évolué et _validisme _est entré dans le dictionnaire Le Robert. On ne peut donc plus, désormais, parler d'un terme connu des seuls « militants »...


> *validisme*
> DIDACTIQUE Système faisant des personnes valides la norme sociale.
> PAR EXTENSION Discrimination envers les personnes en situation de handicap.
> https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/definition/validisme


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Nanon.   « _Validisme_ » est nettement mieux au son que « _capacitisme _», à mon avis.


----------



## le chat noir

La définition du Robert correspond à la théorie du "social model of disability".
Le sens que lui donnent les militants est plutôt celui d'un "système d'oppression", dans la lignée des disability studies, ce qui en fait un appeau à troll de premier choix.


----------



## JClaudeK

> *validisme*
> DIDACTIQUE Système faisant des personnes valides la norme sociale.
> PAR EXTENSION Discrimination envers les personnes en situation de handicap.
> https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/definition/validisme


La définition donnée par Le Robert pour _*validisme *_ne semble pas vraiment correspondre à la définition de *ableism* donnée par le _Cambrige Dictionary_


> *ableism*
> unfair treatment of people because they have a disability (= an illness, injury, or *condition* that makes it difficult for them to do things that other people do):
> We acknowledge that women are oppressed not just by sexism, but by classism, homophobia, racism, ageism, ableism, etc.


----------



## Nanon

Même le paragraphe « par extension » ?


> Discrimination envers les personnes en situation de handicap.


----------



## le chat noir

Il y a une différence entre "discrimination" et "oppression systémique". Ne serait-ce que dans la violence du terme.


----------



## Nanon

Je comparais juste _discrimination _et _unfair treatment_ dans les deux définitions des dictionnaires (je ne vois pas ce qui correspondrait à l_'oppression systémique_ dans Cambridge) sans dire qu'aucune d'entre elles soit parfaite ni exhaustive ni militante (est-ce d'ailleurs la vocation d'un dictionnaire ? vaste programme...).



Nicomon said:


> Merci, Nanon.   « _Validisme_ » est nettement mieux au son que « _capacitisme _», à mon avis.


Les deux coexistent mais _validisme _semble prédominer, du moins de ce côté-ci de la mare aux canards : Handicap : le validisme, du "bon sentiment qui pourrit la vie" à la discrimination affichée. Et _validisme _est certes revendiqué de façon militante : Bonne résolution n°31 : Je m'approprie le terme "validisme" et je contribue à le diffuser. - Les Dévalideuses


----------



## le chat noir

Nanon said:


> je ne vois pas ce qui correspondrait à l_'oppression systémique_ dans Cambridge


L'exemple qu'ils donnent :


> We acknowledge that women are *oppressed *not just by sexism, but by classism, *homophobia, racism*, ageism, ableism, etc.


----------



## Nanon

Quitte à couper les cheveux en quatre : c'est l'exemple, donc pas la définition. D'ailleurs, le Robert ne donne pas de phrase d'exemple. Mais c'est déjà un progrès d'avoir inclus _validisme _cette année : Les mots nouveaux du Petit Robert
C'est le Wiktionnaire qui parle d' « oppression vécue par les personnes en situation de handicap » : validisme — Wiktionnaire

Pour approfondir, voir cet entretien d'Elena Chamorro qui date de 2020 (_validisme _n'était donc pas encore dans le Robert) avec des références à _capacitisme _: CLHEE. _Handicapisme _a même été suggéré. Elle explique aussi que les « études critiques du handicap » sont un champ en construction : difficile, par conséquent, de parler de définitions officielles.


----------



## Nicomon

> *Ableism* is discrimination *in favor of* non-disabled people. *Disablism* is discrimination *against *disabled people.


Selon cette définition, à mon avis (qui n'engage que moi) le mot serait plus à rapprocher de favoritisme que de discrimination.

Je n'aime toujours pas le son de _capacitisme, _mais comme il y a _able = capable_ et partant de là _ability = capacit_é dans le mot anglais _ableism, _en fin de compte_ capacitisme _est très proche.

Je retiens ceci de l'article que Nanon a mis en lien :


> J’ai l’impression que les militants ayant un handicap visible, identifiés plus facilement comme handicapés, comme non valides utilisent plutôt le terme* validisme *alors que ceux qui ont des handicaps dits invisibles, ou non visibles à première vue, parlent plutôt de *capacitisme*.


Par ailleurs (je n'y avais pas pensé), je suis assez d'accord avec Laurence Parent. Il est vrai qu'on évite de dire _invalide _en parlant de personnes au Québec.  J'ai copié ce qui suit de cette page du GDT (c'est moi qui graisse) : personne invalide


> Dans la langue courante et dans d'autres domaines de spécialité que celui de l'assurance (en médecine, par exemple), les termes _personne invalide_, _invalide_ et _personne frappée d'invalidité_ *sont perçus d'une manière plutôt péjorative et sont donc très peu employés.*


_Validisme _et _handicapisme _sont cités comme options de traduction - mais après _capacitisme - _sur cette page de Termium :
ableism [1 fiche] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®

_Handicapisme_ mène vers un article d'où j'ai tiré l'extrait qui suit :
Les personnes handicapées, grandes oubliées du mouvement antipaille?


> Pour les militants pour l'accessibilité, le débat autour du bannissement des pailles de plastique illustre le *capacitisme *qui existe dans notre société, puisque les demandes des personnes handicapées peuvent être perçues comme un fardeau.
> 
> (encart) Le *capacitisme *est le terme souvent utilisé pour parler de la discrimination et du système d’oppression dont sont victimes les personnes en situation de handicap. C’est un calque du terme anglais *« ableism »,* forgé avec la même racine que le mot « _disabled_ » (handicapé). Certains préfèrent l’utilisation en français du néologisme *« handicapisme »* dont le sens serait plus facile à comprendre instinctivement.


_*Handicapism* _(voir le premier post de ce fil) existe aussi en anglais  = discrimination envers les personnes handicapées.
(il manque la notion de favoritisme envers les personnes non handicapées).

Ma foi, pour un contexte québécois où l'on évite _valide_, mon oreille pourrait se faire à _*capacitisme.* _
Parce qu'à bien y penser, l'anglais _*ableism* _n'est pas très euphonique non plus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> Même le paragraphe « par extension » ? [Discrimination envers les personnes en situation de handicap.        ]


Oui, même cette extension.
Il y a un fort risque que le mot "handicap" ne soit compris qu'au sens médical:


> handicap
> − _MÉD._ Déficience physique ou mentale.



*Cf.: *


> Elle [ = Sophie Cluzel, Secrétaire d’Etat en charge des personnes handicapées] explique ensuite pourquoi il ne convient pas de reconnaître l’existence de cette notion [validisme]  ( qu’elle ne connaît pas) : « Arrêtons d’opposer les valides et les personnes handicapées. Ça ne fait que cristalliser les dysfonctionnements ».


personnes  discriminées = personnes handicapées*? 



> * E-20.1, article 1. g)), une *personne handicapée* est : « Toute personne ayant une déficience entraînant une incapacité significative et persistante et qui est sujette à rencontrer des obstacles dans l'accomplissement d'activités courantes. »






DrD said:


> there is a subtle difference between ableism and disability discrimination.


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois que mon dernier post et celui de JClaudeK, ci-dessus, se sont croisés.

À ce sujet :


DrD said:


> there is a subtle difference between ableism and disability discrimination


Voir les courtes définitions de _ ableism_ et _disablism_ citées au début du (très long) post 30.

À tort ou à raison, je comprends _ableism _comme « favoritisme envers les personnes non handicapées ».
Et_ disablism _comme _disability discrimination =_ « discrimination envers les personnes handicapées »

*Ajout* - je viens de trouver ce document de Laurence Parent : *Ableism/disablism, on dit ça comment en français?*

J'en cite un extrait pour un contexte québécois / canadien (la partie que j'ai mise en rouge confirme ce qui est écrit dans l'entretien d'Elena Chamorro que Nanon a mis en lien plus haut).  


> Au cours de mes recherches, j’ai observé plusieurs traductions, dont abléisme, capacitisme, discrimination fondée sur les capacités, discrimination fondée sur le handicap, handicapisme, incapacitisme et validisme.
> 
> *Dans le cadre de cette revue de littérature, j’ai choisi de me limiter aux concepts de capacitisme et de handicapism*e. Le concept de validisme est parfois utilisé en France. Les personnes non handicapées y sont encore fréquemment désignées comme des personnes valides. Toutefois, considérant que les termes « valide » et « invalide » ne sont généralement pas utilisés au Québec pour désigner les personnes handicapées et non handicapées, j’estime que ce néologisme est moins intéressant à développer dans un contexte francophone québécois et canadien. Le néologisme « capacitisme » semble être aujourd’hui le « ism » francophone le plus répandu pour traiter de discrimination de la perspective du handicap, et ce, même s’il ne figure toujours pas dans de dictionnaire de langue française. Afin d’approfondir la question, cette revue de littérature est divisée en trois sections : le milieu universitaire, les mouvements sociaux et les outils linguistiques.


----------

